# Radeon 9700 auf 4x agp



## Timerly (9. Dezember 2002)

Ich hätt da mal ne N008-Frage.

Um wieviel verringert sich die Bandbreite meiner R 9700 wenn ich sie statt 8x mit 4x agp betreibe?

Immerhin hat sie auf 8x 17gb/s.

und auf 4x?

Etwa nur die Hälfte?

Dann wär sie ja kaum besser als ne G4 4600.

Es ist übrigens keine PRO.


----------



## Kaprolactam (9. Dezember 2002)

Laß es mich so sagen:
a) Auf AGP 8x schafft die Karte auch keine 17,irgendwas GB/sek, wo soll diese Datenmenge denn herkommen? Aus dem Arbeitsspeicher? Keine Festplatte dieser Welt schafft diese Transferrate.

b) WOFÜR denn? Hat die Karte keine 128 MB RAM?

c) Transferrate != Leistung. Für die Leistung sind werte wie Flops/s, Tris/s, Pixelfüllrate usw. Interessant, aber nicht die AGP Bandbreite, wenn sie denn nicht auf 1x reduziert sein sollte.

/Kaprolactam


----------



## Timerly (9. Dezember 2002)

1. Die Bandbreite ist nunmal für AA hohe Auflösungen usw. interessant (je höher die Bandbreite, desto weniger bricht eine Karte bei AA 1600x1200 und trilinearem Filtern ein)

2. Die Karte hat 128 MB, das muss aber noch gar nichts heissen (in der Zukunft)

3. Ich wollte nunmal wissen was es für Unterschiede macht und nicht ob es für die Leistung interessant ist (ES IST!)

4. Sie hat 17,2 GB/s (technische Daten (tomshardware) )


----------



## Kaprolactam (9. Dezember 2002)

zu 1: Ja klar, die Speicherbandbreite. Aber da der Speicherbus auf der Karte deutlich schneller ist als AGP, auch mit 8x und den Phantasiewerten von 17,2 GB/s, zum anderen bist du bescheuert, wenn du auf 1600x1200 noch FsAA benutzt, und das Trilineare Filtern wird durch AGP 8x ganz sicher nicht beschleunigt. Vielleicht solltest du dich mal mit dem Konzept der GPU auseinandersetzen. Wäre bestimmt mal interessant für dich.

zu 2: Stimmt wohl, aber wenn die 128 MB nicht mehr reichen, dann ist schon lange ne neue Grafikkarte in deinem PC.

zu 3: Nein, ist es nicht

zu 4: Jo, davon kannst du dir bestimmt was kaufen.

/Kapro


----------



## Timerly (10. Dezember 2002)

Hab doch gesagt N008-Frage.
Bin halt nich so ganz in hardware.

Danke


----------

